# 69436 vs 69433



## tdwaite1 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you use mac anesthesia for ear tubes do you use 69433 or 69436?


----------



## Tianne (Oct 11, 2012)

To my knowledge, mac anesthesia is considered general anesthesia.  Topical or local would indicate anesthesia that only effects only a portion of the body.  I would choose 69436


----------

